# I drew my first fursona!



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 16, 2013)

well kinda, i was looking at another image to know where to put stuff the entire time but still 

also i cant use it as a forum avatar because its too big and i dont have a program to resize it so could someone maybe do that for me heres a download link: http://i.imgur.com/07zjn7U.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 16, 2013)

This is easily resizeable in MS Paint.

Paste your image in and use the resize button. You should be able to adjust the image width to 150px. Make sure to maintain aspect ratio whilst doing so. Then save as a jpg or whatever.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 16, 2013)

ohh you can? well then 

EDIT: *sigh* its an "invalid file" now.....

EDIT2: ok i got it to work


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2013)

That's not bad! :3
You've a great handle on neck and jaw structure. Really everything appears in place, you could just use more darks and sharp shadows with cleaner lines. Keep touching it up!


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 16, 2013)

I myself do have a handoenoj the neck and jaw structure, like I said.I had to.look at another drawsby and prettymuch copy the parts I didn't know


----------



## jesseuhhyeah (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome sauce, dude!  He looks really cool.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

jesseuhhyeah said:


> Awesome sauce, dude!  He looks really cool.


thanks! and i just thought id mention that it looks scratchy because what you're looking at is bigger than i drew it


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Why can't I draw that good ;-;

Very nicely done.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why can't I draw that good ;-;
> 
> Very nicely done.


TEUST ME i cant draw, only copy i had to look at another image for reference every few seconds to do that


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> TEUST ME i cant draw, only copy i had to look at another image for reference every few seconds to do that


I do it too, practice and learn to draw from memory. I'm learning to do so now and it's so much easier than copying.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I do it too, practice and learn to draw from memory. I'm learning to do so now and it's so much easier than copying.


drawing from memory doesnt work for me, you're the better artist here


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> drawing from memory doesnt work for me, you're the better artist here


You'll have to learn to work around those obstacles if you want to be a great artist.
I'm no professional, I still have lots to learn.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You'll have to learn to work around those obstacles if you want to be a great artist.
> I'm no professional, I still have lots to learn.


being a great artist isnt actually a goal of mine, i just draw every now and then and once or twice ill be impressed with the result


----------



## Barkley (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty cool! My fursona is extremely new and I just drew him for the first time earlier this month! The first picture I drew of him is my avatar.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

Barkley said:


> Pretty cool! My fursona is extremely new and I just drew him for the first time earlier this month! The picture is my avatar.


noice!


----------



## Charrio (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pic, Avatars are a fun thing to keep drawing doing different things. Also it's fun to have one for your Moods should you want.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Nice pic, Avatars are a fun thing to keep drawing doing different things. Also it's fun to have one for your Moods should you want.


yeah, i like your avatar


----------



## Charrio (Aug 19, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> yeah, i like your avatar



Thank you very much, It was made by someone who seems to have left FA shame. 
Wish I could take credit, but my Animation isn't as good


----------



## MEEHOO (Aug 19, 2013)

That is very good.  I made a few attempts at my own but im not too good at it imagine yours  but drawn with your left 
(or right hand if your left handed) and .......yeah
but practice makes perfect .


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

haha lol, after i drew this i keep looking in the mirror and thinking "thats not me" its so weird i feel like my sona is more me than me


----------



## Charrio (Aug 19, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> haha lol, after i drew this i keep looking in the mirror and thinking "thats not me" its so weird i feel like my sona is more me than me



I only get that way when i see myself Drawn, and then my Fursona I relate to my Fursona more. 
I just draw myself for the Comic when I feel inspired


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why can't I draw that good ;-;
> 
> Very nicely done.



I wish I could too.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I wish I could too.


I CANT DRAW WELL!, i copied this (no not traced) as in i looked at another image the whole time drew it and edited it to my liking


----------



## Barkley (Aug 20, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> I CANT DRAW WELL!, i copied this (no not traced) as in i looked at another image the whole time drew it and edited it to my liking


Ah! I thought the style of your character looked slightly familiar. I'm pretty sure I know the art/artist you referenced.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Barkley said:


> Ah! I thought the style of your character looked slightly familiar. I'm pretty sure I know the art/artist you referenced.


oomizauo, she wouldnt reply to me asking for a commission, so i used her art for reference


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 20, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> I CANT DRAW WELL!, i copied this (no not traced) as in i looked at another image the whole time drew it and edited it to my liking





Dardyone said:


> oomizauo, she wouldnt reply to me asking for a commission, so i used her art for reference



Can we see the original?


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Can we see the original?


thought id already linked it, prepare to be less impressed


----------



## Miranda (Sep 12, 2013)

Oooh, looks good. I really need to design my fursona.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Sep 12, 2013)

Miranda said:


> Oooh, looks good. I really need to design my fursona.




Mine wasn't really something I designed, its just what I first thought of along with a husky but I was told that there were plenty junkies and I like to be in the lower percentage


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 12, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> oomizauo, she wouldnt reply to me asking for a commission, so i used her art for reference



Did you get permission to do that, because that is a copyright infringement and it can be removed


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2013)

I won't knock copying something for the purpose of practise, but the way you did it is hardly in the form of a study, and I seriously would not recommend showing anyone copies/traces of ANYTHING for anything other than learning/critique purposes, let alone wear the result as a badge of honour.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I won't knock copying something for the purpose of practise, but the way you did it is hardly in the form of a study, and I seriously would not recommend showing anyone copies/traces of ANYTHING for anything other than learning/critique purposes, let alone wear the result as a badge of honour.



The problem with the OP is that they felt justified to ignore the rights of the artist simply on the grounds of them not getting a commission.

"Hey can you draw something for me"
...no response
"Well fuck it, I'll just copy your work and post it online"


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Sep 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The problem with the OP is that they felt justified to ignore the rights of the artist simply on the grounds of them not getting a commission.
> 
> "Hey can you draw something for me"
> ...no response
> "Well fuck it, I'll just copy your work and post it online"


i did say who drew it originally, and said not to give me any creadit because it really doesnt count as OC


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> i did say who drew it originally, and said not to give me any creadit because it really doesnt count as OC



That doesn't really matter


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 12, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> I CANT DRAW WELL!, i copied this *(no not traced)* as in i looked at another image the whole time drew it and edited it to my liking


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 12, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> i did say who drew it originally, and said not to give me any creadit because it really doesnt count as OC



Credit doesn't matter if you're gimping someone's work. You did it without permission and that's wrong.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Littlerock said:


>



Looks pretty traced to me there bud.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> i did say who drew it originally, and said not to give me any creadit because it really doesnt count as OC



*Don't copy people's fucking work and use it for yourself. Period.
*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry but I'm removing your avatar and you're taking a time out on these forums. Don't take other people's work and copy it without their permission.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 12, 2013)

Not cool Dardyone...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think I would mind at all, but I don't draw so w/e


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 12, 2013)

Though the submission is still there on his FA page. though for the OP i would suggest you actually try to make a sketchbook and actually draw all sorts of things.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 6, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Though the submission is still there on his FA page. though for the OP i would suggest you actually try to make a sketchbook and actually draw all sorts of things.


i have, but i could never draw without looking at something i just cant visualize an entire image at once.

ok so now im back and i have the chance (i had gone to sleep after that last post and woke up to the ban) im SORRY for doing it i just didnt think it was art theft, still dont really think it was but thats not going to change what you guys think so sorry for "stealing" another artists work and using it as my own i might try and draw something without an image for reference even if it will turn out horrible.

ps. i hope you dont look at me like a selfish a**hole for this but i really didnt think anything wrong of it so yeah... soz

EDIT: yeah i had a few goes at it.... looks like im not gonna have an avatar


----------



## Taralack (Dec 9, 2013)

If you really wanna make a start on art, take RT's advice and do some observational drawing.


----------

